# Poecilotheria subfusca



## Pascal47 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Cocoon Poecilotheria subfusca*

Poecilotheria subfusca with its cocoon....


----------



## Steven (Nov 12, 2004)

,....
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

nice !!!!


----------



## manville (Nov 12, 2004)

good luck with it!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 13, 2004)

I was all excited....till I saw where you were from!
I wish we could get some successful subfusca eggsacs over here.....


----------



## Zibi (Nov 13, 2004)

Good job man  Nice spider.


----------



## Philth (Nov 13, 2004)

THats the first time that I have ever seen a pic of that.  Great job ,good luck!


----------



## Bearo (Nov 14, 2004)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I was all excited....till I saw where you were from!
> I wish we could get some successful subfusca eggsacs over here.....


why? are they really that hard that no one in the us cant do it?


----------



## Pascal47 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello

Thank you for your encouragement but this hardest stage has is made. 

Indeed Bearo, this species is very hard A to reproduce, there are parameters defined well has to respect.

I am sorry for my very bad English  :8o


----------



## versus (Nov 15, 2004)

thumbs up! :clap:  :clap:


----------

